# Normal donkey behavior?



## lovinarabs (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone else have donkey boys who love to play? My boys have a daily "scrap" in the morning every day and they really look like they are going at it. But there is never a scratch on them. It is so much fun to watch them. Even the neighbors stop what they are doing to watch.


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Aug 7, 2007)

My 2 mini mule geldings, aged 1 and 2 are just like this. Except mine are getting scraped up.


----------



## Chico (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi,

I have two geldings. My boys are one and two, and yes they play rough sometimes. No scratches on mine either, although the older of the two has a very short haircut on his mane. The younger boy lunges his big "brother"! The boys love playing, and we spend time just watching them too at my house. My boys love to carry a semi deflated ball between them and run around the pastures and alley way to the barn. If one boy drops the ball the other boy holds it out until it's grabbed onto by the other. Aren't they fun?!

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

:aktion033: If there is NEVER a Scrap/Scrape on them....let them play :aktion033:

I have had (in the past) Donks of all different ages/stages & sexes....

and when they play and DON'T leave a mark ...It is PLAY in my book



:

Trust me ...when they have had enough!....they HAVE HAD enough



:

They will leave cute little marks to show it



:

* I love the pic



they are playing....one OR the other would be running/kicking if they weren't.


----------



## Oakbrooke Farm (Aug 8, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :aktion033: If there is NEVER a Scrap/Scrape on them....let them play :aktion033:
> 
> I have had (in the past) Donks of all different ages/stages & sexes....
> 
> ...


JumpinJackFarm - Do you mean to say that if they have scrapes, chase each other and kick then they are not playing?



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 8, 2007)

Cute pictures!! They really tell it all



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 9, 2007)

My boys play and they play hard. They will leave scratches and bite marks on each other, but that is typical donkey play. Believe me..when donkeys dont like each other ~~ you will DEFINITELY know it, they are out for the "kill" :no: Alot of times when mine really get into play time..if someone who is new to donkeys have never seen a donkey rough house, they actually do think they are hurting each other..there not, eventually they quit playing and eat next to each other and follow each other around, when one walks away from the other ..they go looking for the other, they are bonded. They play very rough, but its not "ready to kill him play" its typical donkey play. There favorite play is biting the necks, and if the other one dont want to play, then Snickers will bite the legs to get Bandito to play. They played rough and hard with my zedonk too, and he played right back like that. Now, you put 2 breeding jacks in together, with some mares or jennys around in heat.(in another pasture)..and you will see a whole differant type of play. :no: 



: ..thats not playing, the majority of the time. I have been lucky to be able to put Snickers (before he was gelded, at the age of 3 yrs) and Bandito (my 4 yr old jack) in together without them wanting to "kill" each other. Those two if seperated will call and run the fence to be together. If I put Casper (my 3 yr old blue eyed ivory jack) and Bandito (my 4 yr old gray jack) in together..then all he*l breaks lose.. Casper is a sweetheart to him, but Bandito wants nothing to do with Casper..Bandito gets down right nasty to him..and THAT is the kind of play you dont want. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess what I meant was if you start seeing scrapes and wounds....they may be getting mad at each other and it may not be play.(they do leave marks with play too though) It is hard to tell at times? I have had Jacks rip the manes out of each other in real "mean" play. And when mine have had enough they run and kick VERY aggressivly. LOL...you all should see Zepp....he is such a scared up mess



: he harrasses the girls too much



:

Your boys look like they are having fun .... at least they aren't boring Donks



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been sick and not on, see I've missed lots, but feel like adding to this ,



: the picture could be Emily and Max that is exactly the way they play!!! She likes to ride around on his back 

Max does something strange... when I'm out sitting in the field with them , on a rock or stump or chair or whatever... he will turn his butt to me and very very very slowly step back until he may as well be in my lap.

Is he being saucy or just wants my attention?

Anyone's little ones do this...



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 14, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> IMax does something strange... when I'm out sitting in the field with them , on a rock or stump or chair or whatever... he will turn his butt to me and very very very slowly step back until he may as well be in my lap.Is he being saucy or just wants my attention?
> 
> Anyone's little ones do this...
> 
> ...




OH YEAH!!!!! a BUNCH of mine... he wants his BUM SCRATCHED!!!! in fact i was scooping poop this morning (i like to do it while they are eating so they don't get in my way) but Betty Jean must have had an itchy bum because she kept backing up to me and stepping right in the pile i just raked!

PS glad you are feeling better! being sick is such a drag, you can't go play with the donks!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Susan I'm feeling much better, I had a spell of my Meniere's Disease, :no: last place you want to be is bending over loving donkeys!!

Yes I can relate to raking up pooh and having them standing in the pile, I think they think they are helping, it is next to impossible to do pasture work with them in the pasture. Mine even give up eating to "help".

Next time Max backs into my space I will try and scratch his bum, maybe that is what he wants, thanks!!


----------

